# General > Music >  Charity gig for ms scotland

## zebedy

Hey folkies, My next attempt at raising some pennies for charity. 

See event page - https://www.facebook.com/events/1967...tive_tab=about

----------


## zebedy

Raised 3.5k for Ms Society Scotland (Y) Cheers to all that attended.

----------

